# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هذا جمال بلادي (أروني جمال بلادكم ) ( صور رائعة )

## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

هذه بعض المدن الجزائرية الرائعة , جمال بلادى


الجزائر العاصمة



الجزائر العاصمة كذلك





فندق الاوراسي بالعاصمة





واد سوف 



بور سعيد بالعاصمة



تيمقاد المدينة الاثرية


شارعZEGHOD يوسف بالعاصمة




عين أمالي 







####

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

أرزيو بوهران



باب الواد بالعاصمة











تيمقاد





عين توتة





كاب روزا





قسنطينة





مسجد الأمير عبد القادر بقسنطينة





دائما نبقى في مدينة الجسور المعلقة قسنطينة..

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

المالح"





وادي سوف 






العاصمة





حقول و مزارع 





قالمة







غرداية







حمام ريغة





AHRIR

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

القالة

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

هذه صور لمدينة بجاية 





جسر سكالة ـ بجاية ـ

ميناء بجاية





خلجان بجاية





شوارعها





قرية أميزور






قرية القصر

----------


## عاصم طلال

صور جميلة ورائعة جداً اخي فيصل..
وحبذا تاتيني بصور المساجد في بلدكم الكريم..
مشكور... وجزاك الله خيراً..

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

هذه صور لمدينة عنابة 















فندق الريم الجميل 








*فندق سيبوس الدولي* 







* 
فندق صبري*











*فندق المنتزه بمرتفعات سرايدي* 







* 
تيليفريك من مدينة عنابة الى قمة سرايدي*








*غابات سرايدي*

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

الكورنيش العنابي 

































*شواطيء المدينة*

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

صور لمدينة وهران غرب الجزائر

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

هادا برج شركة الجزائرية سونطراك في وهران

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم



----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

هنا مشاريع انجاز ابراج على واجهة المطلة على البحر

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم



----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

السلام عليكم 
عجيب ..!!!
لم أر مكم تجاوبا أو تفاعلا مع الموضوع !!!!
*
*
ألم تنل بلادي إعجابكم ؟!!!

على الأقل أروني صور بلادكم 

أنـا أنتظــر

----------


## فارس الأزدي

ماشاء الله تبارك الله طبيعة بلادكم أحسن مما توقعت.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله طبيعة بلادكم أحسن مما توقعت.
> بارك الله فيك


وفيكم يبارك الله أخي فارس ؛ وشكرا على مرورك .
 من أي بلد أنت أخي فارس ؟

----------


## التقرتي

ما حكم نقل هذه الصور هنا و ما حكم نقل صورة كنيسة ؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن على بلد المليون ونصف شهيد 
عمرها الله بالامن والايمان

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن على بلد المليون ونصف شهيد 
> 
> 
> عمرها الله بالامن والايمان


 لقـد سـرني مـرورك أخـي العـزيـز ( ماجـد ) 
أحسـن اللـه إليـك

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

ما شاء الله
عمرها الله الى اخر الزمن
جميلة قليلة عليها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الصور والمناظر جميلة.. والاهتمام بالجغرافيا ، وخاصة ما يتعلق منها ببلاد المسلمين العامرة =جيِّدٌ، ولكن حبَّذا لو قمت بجهدٍ مضاعف مشكور؛ فبيَّنت ببعض كلمات ما يعرِّف بهذه المناظر والمدن، وأبرز ما فيها من العمران ومزايا الجو والزراعة والسكَّان.. ونحو ذلك ممَّا قد يفاد منه الإنسان.
وفَّقك الرحمن.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقلَّما تجد من طلاَّب العلم وأهله من له درك بالجغرافيا أوفضل علمٍ بها، مع أهميَّته كعلم..

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

لقـد سـرني مـرورك أخـي الأستاذ  ( عدنان ) 
أحسـن اللـه إليـك 
و إن شـاء اـلله سأعـرف بهـذه المـدن و المنـاطق 
و أبـرز أهـم مافـيها مـن المـزايـا

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

*تـعريف بـ  مديـنة قسـنطينـة  عـاصـمة الشـرق الجـزائـري*

* بداية تاريخ قسنطينة* 

  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بدأ تاريخ المنطقة مع قدوم الأمازيغ و انتظامهم في قبائل. أطلق الإغريق عليهم اسم الليبيين، النوميديين.وينس   تأسيس قسنطينة إلى التجارالفينيقيي  ن.كان أسمها القديم هو (قرتا) ويعني بالفينيقية (القرية أو المدينة) وكان القرطاجيون يسمونها(ساريم باتيم).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اشتهرت "سيرتا" -الإسم القديم لقسنطينة - لأول مرة عندما اتخذها ماسينيسا ملك نوميدية عاصمة للمملكة. عرفت المدينة بعدها حصار يوغرطة الذي رفض تقسيم مملكة أبيه إلى ثلاثة أقسام، بفضل دعم الرومان و بعد حصار دام خمسة أشهر اقتحم تحصينات المدينة و استولى عليها. عادت سيرتا لتحيا مجداً جديداً مع يوغرطة ملك نوميدبة الجديد و الذي استطاع أن يتفادى انقسام المملكة إلى ممالك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دخلت المدينة بعدها تحت سلطة الرومان. أثناء العهد البيزنطي تمردت سنة 311 م. على السلطة المركزية فاجتاحتها القوات الرومانية من جديد و أمر الإمبراطور ماكسينوس بتخريبها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعاد الإمبراطور قسنطنطين بناءها عام 313 م. و اتخذت اسمه و صارت تسمى القسطنطينة أو قسنطينة. عرفت ابتداء من سنة 429 م غزوات الوندال، ثم استعادها البيزنطيون.
  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع دخول المسلمين المغرب عرفت المدينة نوعاً من الإستقلال فكان أهلها يتولون شؤونهم بنفسهم و حتى القرن التاسع. عرفت المنطقة قدوم القبائل الهلالية، وفي القرن العاشر و طغت بعدها اللغة العربية على أهالي المنطقة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دخلت المدينة في عهدة الزيريين ثم الحماديين أصحاب القلعة و بجاية. استوطن المدينة الأندلسيون كما استقرت بها جالية يهودية ،وتعامل معهم أهل المدينة بالتسامح. وجدير بالذكر أن قدوم اليهود كان بعد سقوط الأندلس التي كانوا يعيشون فيها بسلام في ظل الحكم الإسلامي، ثم طردهم المسيحيون المتعصبون للكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما بعد سقوط آخر حكام الأندلس.
و منذ القرن الثالث عشر انتقلت المدينة إلى حوزة الحفصيين أصحاب تونس و بقيت في أيديهم حتى دخول الأتراك الجزائريين.
قبل استقرارهم نهائياً في المنطقة حاول الأتـراك العثمانيين احتلال المدينة مرات عدة، و كانوا دوماً يصطدمون بمقاومة الحفصيين. سنة 1568 م. قاد الداي محمد صالح رايس حملة على المدينة، و استطاع أن يستولي عليها من غير قتال. و دانت له البلاد بعد أن طرد عبد المومن زعيم الحفصيين و معه قبيلة أولاد صاولة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تم اختيار قسنطينة لتكون عاصمة بايليك الشرق. قام صالح باي (1771-1792 م.) بتهيئة المدينة و أعطائها طابعها المميز.من أهم أعماله بناء جامع و مدرسة القطانية. و مدرسة سيدي لخضر و التي عني فيها بتدريس اللغة العربية. كما قام بإنشاء حي خاص لليهود بعد كانوا متوزعين في أنحاء المدينة.
سنة 1830 م، و مع احتلال الجزائر من طرف الفرنسيين رفض أهالي المدينة الإعتراف بسلطة الفرنسيين. قاد أحمد باي الحملة و استطاع أن يرد الفرنسيين مرتين في سنتين مختلفتين في معارك للاستيلاء على القنطرة، التي كانت تمثل بوابة الشرق. عام 1837 م، استطاعت الحملة الفرنسية بقيادة دوموريير عن طريق خيانة من أحد سكان المدينة اليهود (حيث استطاع الفرنسيون من التسلل إلى المدينة عبر معابر سرية توصل إلى وسط المدينة)، و عن طريق المدفعية أيضاً من إحداث ثغرة في جدار المدينة. ثم حدث الإقتحام، و اصطدم الجنود الفرنسيون بالمقاومة الشرسة للأهالي و اضطروا لمواصلة القتال في الشوارع و البيوت. انتهت المعركة أخيراً بمقتل العديد من الأهالي، واستقرار المحتلّين في المدينة بعد عدة سنوات من المحاولات الفاشلة. استطاع الباي أحمد و خليفته بن عيسى الفرار إلى الجنوب.

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

* المعالم والآثار* 



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  توجد بولاية قسنطينة عدة معالم وآثار اهمها:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: - مقابر عصر ما قبل التاريخ: كانت مقابر أهالي مدينة قسنطينة على قدر كبير من الفخامة، تقع بقمة جبل، سيد مسيد، في المكان المسمى "نصب الأموات".
كما اكتشفت قبور أخرى تقع تحت "كهف الدببة" وأخرى ناحية "بكيرة"، كما توجد مقابر أخرى بمنطقة "الخروب" بالمواقع المسماة "خلوة سيدي بو حجر" قشقاش، وكاف تاسنغة ببنوارة وتوعد كلها إلى مرحلة ما قبل التاريخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: - المقبرة الميغاليتية لبونوارة: على بعد 32 كلم عن قسنطينة، وعلى الطريق الوطني رقم 20 المؤدي باتجاه فالمة تقع المقبرة الميغاليتية لبونوارة على المنحدرات الجنوبية الغربية لجبل "مزالة" على بعد 2 كلم شمال قرية بونوارة.
وتتكون هذه الدولمانات "dolments" من طبقات كلسية متماسكة تعود إلى عصر ما قبل التاريخ، ويبدو أن عدداً كبيراً منها قد تعرض للتلف والاندثار.
يشار إلى أن النموذج العام لهذه المعالم التاريخية يكون على شكل منضدة متكونة من أربع كتل صخرية عمودية وطاولة، مشكلين بدورهم غرفة مثلثة الشكل وعادة ما يكون الدولمان محاطا بدائرة من حجارة واحدة، وفي بعض الأحيان من دائرتين أو ثلاث أو أربع، وقد كان سكان المنطقة القدامى يستعملونها لدفن موتاهم بهذه الطريقة المحصنة التي يبدو أنها قد استمرت إلى القرن الثالث ق.م.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: - كهف الدببة: يبلغ طوله 60 م ويوجد بالصخرة الشمالية لقسنطينة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كهف الأروي :يوجد قرب كهف الدببة ويبلغ طوله 6 م ويعتبر كلا الكهفين محطتين لصناعات أثرية تعود إلى فترة ما قبل التاريخ. ماسينيسا وضريح بالخروب: على بعد 16 كلم جنوب شرق قسنطينة يقع ضريح ماسينيسا وهو عبارة عن برج مربع، تم بناؤه على شكل مدرجات به ثلاثة صفوف من الحجارة وهي منحوتة بطريقة مستوحاة من الأسلوب الإغريقي- البونيقي وقد نسب هذا الضريح لماسينيسا الذي ولد سنة 238 ق.م وتوفي سنة 148 ق.م، حمى هذه المنطقة لمدة 60 سنة ويعود له الفضل في تأسيس الدولة النوميدية، كما أسهم في ترقية العمران وتطوير الزراعة بالمنطقة وأسس جيشاً قوياً. [/LIST]
[LIST][*]ضريح لوليوس: يقع ضريح لوليوس في جبل شواية بالمكان المسمى "الهري" على بعد حوالي 25 كلم شمال غرب قسنطينة، غير بعيد عن "تيدس" له شكل أسطواني، بني من حجارة منحوتة وشيدّ من طرف "ك لوليوس إبريكيس " حاكم روما آنذاك تخليدا لعائلته. [/LIST]
[LIST][*]تيديس: تقع على بعد 30كلم إلى الشمال الغربي من قسنطينة وتختفي في جبل مهجور، كانت لها قديماً أسماء عدة مثل: "قسنطينة العتيقة"، "رأس الدار" كما سميت أيضا "مدينة الأقداس" نظراً لكثرة الكهوف التي كان الأهالي يتعبدون بها، ويبدو أن اسمها الحالي "تيديس" هو اسم محلي نوميدي، أما الرومان فأعطوها اسم castelli respublica tidditanorum. [/LIST]ومعنى "كاستيلي" هو المكان المحصن، ومعنى "روسبيبليكا" أي التمتع بتنظيمات بلدية، وقد كان دور هذه المدينة هو القيام بوظيفة القلعة المتقدمة لحماية مدينة سيرتا من الهجمات الأجنبية.
ولا تزال آثار الحضارات التي تعاقبت على "تيديس" شاهدة إلى اليوم بدءا بعصور التاريخ، فالحضارة البونيقية، الحضارة الرومانية، الحضارة البيزنطية إلى الحضارة الإسلامية.
ويتجلى عصر ما قبل التاريخ في مجموعة من القبور تسمى "دولمن" ومعناها" المناضد الصخرية"، وكذا مقبرة قديمة تقع على منحدر الجانب الشمالي وتجمع عدداً من المباني الأثرية الدائرية المتأثرة بطريقة الدفن الجماعي والتي تسمى "بازناس" وتدل النصب والشواهد الموجودة على العصر البونيقي، فيما يتجلى الطابع الروماني في المناهج المتعلقة بنظام تخطيط المدن. :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  باب سيرتا: هو معلم أثري يوجد بمركز سوق بومزو ويرجح أنه كان معبداً، ويعود تاريخ اكتشافه إلى شهر حزيران من عام 1935، وحسب بعض الدراسات فإن هذا المعبد قد بني حوالي سنة 363م. الأقواس الرومانية: توجد بالطريق المؤدي لشعاب الرصاص، وكان الماء المتدفق بهذه الأقواس يمر من منبع بومرزوف ومن الفسقية (جبل غريون) إلى الخزانات والصهاريج الموجودة في كدية عاتي بالمدينة، وهذا المعلم هو من شواهد الحضارة الرومانية.  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حمامات القيصر: ما زالت أثارها قائمة إلى اليوم، وتوجد في المنحدر بوادي الرمال، وتقع في الجهة المقابلة لمحطة القطار، غير أن الفيضانات قد أتلفتها عام 1957، وقد كانت هذه الحمامات الرومانية تستقطب العائلات والأسر، للاستحمام بمياها الدافئة والاستمتاع بالمناظر المحيطة بها، خاصة في فصل الربيع. [/LIST]
[LIST][*]إقامة صالح باي: هي منتجع للراحة، يقع على بعد 8 كلم شمال غرب قسنطينة، وقد كان من قبل منزلاً ريفياً خاصاً، قام صالح باي ببنائه لأسرته في القرن 18، لينتصب بناية أنيقة وسط الحدائق الغناء التي كانت تزين المنحدر حتى وادي الرمال، وتتوفر الإقامة على قبة قديمة هي محجّ تقصده النساء لممارسة بعض الطقوس التقريبية التي تعرف باسم "النشرة". قصر أحمد الباي: يعد قصر الباي إحدى التحف المعمارية الهامة بقسنطينة وتعود فكرة إنشائه إلى "أحمد باي" الذي تأثر أثناء زيارته للبقاع المقدسة بفن العمارة الإسلامية وأراد أن يترجم افتتانه بهذا المعمار ببناء قصر، وبالفعل انطلقت الأشغال سنة 1827 لتنتهي سنة 1835. يمتد هذا القصر على مساحة 5600م مربع، يمتاز باتساعه ودقة تنظيمه وتوزيع أجنحته التي إلى عبقرية في المعمار والذوق معا. تعرض طيلة تاريخه إلى عدة محاولات تغيير وتعديل، خاصة أثناء المرحلة الاستعمارية حيث حاولت الإدارة الفرنسية إضفاء الطابع الأوروبي على القصر بطمس معالم الزخرفة الإسلامية والقشاني (سيراميك). أما الريازة المعمارية للقصر فقد حورت كثيراً عن أصلها الإسلامي بعد الاحتلال الفرنسي للمدينة وأصبحت عبارة عن خليط من الريازات المعمارية، ومع ذلك فإن الهوية الأصلية للقصر ظلت هي السائدة والمهيمنة على كل أجزائه وفضائاته الرائعة، وإن الزائر له سيستمتع بنقوشه وزخرفته وتلوينات مواده التي تحيل إلى مرجعية معمارية ضاربة في الأصالة والقدم. المدينة القديمة تضفي المدينة القديمة بدروبها الضيقة وخصوصية بناياتها طابعا مميزاً، وتجتهد ببيوتها المسقوفة وهندستها المعمارية الإسلامية في الصمود مدة أطول، ملمحة إلى حضارة وطابع معماري يرفض الزوال. وتعتبر المدينة القديمة إرثا معنوياً وجمالياً يشكل ذاكرة المدينة بكل مكوناتها الثقافية والاجتماعية والحضارية. وقد عرفت قسنطينة كغيرها من المدن والعواصم الإسلامية الأسواق المتخصصة، فكل سوق خص بتجارة أو حرفة معينة، وما زالت أسواق المدينة تحتفظ بهذه التسميات مثل: الجزارين، الحدادين، سوق الغزل، وغيرها. هذا إلى جانب المساحات التي تحوط بها المنازل والتي تسمى الرحبة، وتختص معينة مثل رحبة الصوف ورحبة الجمال. أما الأسواق الخاصة بكل حي من أحياء المدينة، فإنها كانت تسمى السويقة، وهي السوق الصغير، وما يزال حيا للمدينة القديمة إلى اليوم يسمى "السويقة".

----------


## أبومروة

بارك الله فيك
فكرة جيدة 

هذه صورة لمدينتي حيث ولدت وترعرت

----------


## أبومروة

وهذا مسجد المدينة الكبير 

-----------
وهذه صورة أخرى تظهر المسجدين الكبير والصغير



وهناك مساجد أخرى في مديــــــــــــ  ـنة الأخضرية الجميلة.
-------------------------
وهذه صورة تظهر  جمال المدينة الساحر


وهناك الكثير ولكني أختم بهذه الصورة الجميلة الجديدة من أمام المسجد

----------


## أبومروة

المسجد الكبير والمسجد العتيق لمدينة الأخضرية التي في الصورة

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

شكراً أخي فيصل. 
وهذه بعض الصور لقريتي.

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ؛ مناظر جميلة ( سبحان من خلقها ) 
لكن أخي الذهبي ( ممكن تبين لنا أي مدينة هذه ) و أين تقع

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

*النماص* مدينة صغيرة وتقع في الجنوب الغربي من المملكة العربية السعودية ، ويحدها من الشمال محافظة بلقرن ومن الجنوب مركز تنومة ومن الغرب محافظة المجاردة ومن الشرق البداوة (النجد) ، وترتفع عن سطح البحر(2500) متر فاكثر ، ويمر بها طريق الحجاز (ابها - الطائف) حيث تبعد عن ابها150كيلو متر شمالا وعن الطائف 400كيلومتر جنوباً.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. صور رائعة شكراً لك يا اخي الكريم . 

واللهم بارك في هذا البلد  واجعله آمناً مطمأناً وجميع بلاد المسلمين ..

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

للرفع

----------


## حارث البديع

ماشاء الله ايش هذا الابداع ابوفيصل بوركت.

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

ما شاء الله شيخنا فيصل صور رائعة حقاً سبحان الخلاق
لكن عندي سؤال 
هل ها من الفخر بالأحساب ( ابتسامة )

----------

